# Best age to migrate ?



## chraqueeta (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi All,

Any advise what is the best age to migrate ?

Maybe can share your experience ..


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

before puberty


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Being born in Australia as a Citizen would be the best. All documents would be in the right order.


----------



## CaptainR (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm 28, it seems as good a time as any.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Ali33 said:


> before puberty


You stole my line Mister. :tea:


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Ali33 said:


> before puberty


:drum:eace::tea:eace:


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

chraqueeta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any advise what is the best age to migrate ?
> 
> Maybe can share your experience ..


Hi friend,

It's after 55 (ha ha ha) as you won't even be able to meet the creteria. Just was kidding. According to me, before entering into wedlock, you should make a move to australia and get settled there as it really is very intricate to survive with family if one relocates family with. Perhaps, 27, 28 or 29, but before marriage for sure.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## chraqueeta (Jul 11, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> :drum:eace::tea:eace:


How about after menopause


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

chraqueeta said:


> How about after menopause


I wish there was a 'DisLike' button on this forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

chraqueeta said:


> How about after menopause


Hey,

I am gonna unsubscribe this discussion (ha ha ha) after looking at the above post.

Chraqueeta, lol.. even after half an hour.

Good one..

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

roposh said:


> I wish there was a 'DisLike' button on this forum


me too - how disrespectful to people who are really going through that.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Why do many of us being sensitive?

Anyway, some people do want to migrate when they are >55y.o. What's the big deal?

I met some in a course I attended a couple of years ago, and he's migrating after retiremet, just that he wants to retire in Oz, not in SG (where he and I currently resides). Simply because SG is his ricebowl, he's been making tons of money here (yes, he's a business owner) and paying very little tax. 

Can't he migrate? Why not. There are other scheme, and not everyone is "economic migrant".

So, what's the best age? It depends on eaxh person, what you want, what you need, and what you can afford. 
Just look at yourself in the mirror and see what you are capable of


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

25 - 32 years of age gets you the most points


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Why do many of us being sensitive?
> 
> Anyway, some people do want to migrate when they are >55y.o. What's the big deal?
> 
> ...


Hello wesmant,

Don't take it too serious. However, if my comments hurt you, i am really sorry. It was just for fun, mate. I respect everyone independent of age, gender, region or religion. i know that there are many other options to choose from. But, i didn't have any negative intentions and that message wasn't of that kind at all.

FOR THIS, THERE IS NO NEED SEE BEFORE THE MIRROR, AS IT'S TRUE THAT EVERYONE WILL BECOME ONLDER ONE DAY.

Sorry again!

Sathiya


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello wesmant,
> 
> Don't take it too serious. However, if my comments hurt you, i am really sorry. It was just for fun, mate. I respect everyone independent of age, gender, region or religion. i know that there are many other options to choose from. But, i didn't have any negative intentions and that message wasn't of that kind at all.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya, 

I was not pointing to anyone, Mate. Just a general reply. which was why i did not quote any post 

I wanted to brought up that there's no boundary in this world, but it's oneself is the limit -> this is the "mirror thingy"

So, no hard feeling please.

have a good day everyone!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

wesmant said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I was not pointing to anyone, Mate. Just a general reply. which was why i did not quote any post
> 
> ...


Wesman,

Thanks for clarification. But, i also hated discussion focusing on racism upon age, skin colour, gender, education or age. I only look at the conduct and character of a person when i build up friendship with.

Anyway, i wish all fingers should be same though, in reality, it isn't the case.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Wesman,
> 
> Thanks for clarification. But, i also hated discussion focusing on racism upon age, skin colour, gender, education or age. I only look at the conduct and character of a person when i build up friendship with.
> 
> ...


Well, it is true that any sort of discrimination is uneasy. 

altho some people need information about migration criterion with regards to age, or other "sensitive" matter, i'll gladly participate if it was a genuine and straight to the point question. 

Open question like this thread tends to twist to uncomfortable discussion, but what can we do? it's a "freedom of speech" area here 

alrite, i am signing off from this place


----------

